# (PA) HR UKC CH Fish Dog's Playing in the Kona Surf MH CGC TDI



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

*(IL) AKC CH pointed USJ HR UKC GRCH Fish Dog's Playing in the Kona Surf MH CGC TDI*

A combination of classic field and show lines,AKC CH pointed USJ HR UKC GRCH Fish Dog's Playing in the Kona Surf MH,CGC combines the best in conformation and performance. Dual registered in both the AKC and UKC, Kona is the 7th labrador in the UKC to hold both a show GRCH and the Hunting Retriever title. Kona also holds the AKC Master Hunter title and is AKC CH pointed in the show ring.

He has an excellent nose and is an excellent marker. He is a fun dog to train and has always picked up on new concepts rather quickly.

In addition to brains, drive and beauty, Kona has classic, lab temperament. He is fun loving, outgoing, and gentle. 

Pups from previous litters are excelling in field. References can be given

He is PRA/EIC/CNM clear. 

www.triplethreatretrievers.com


----------

